# Ran a 2 way splitter Sunday



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2012)

I went to a charity wood cut Sunday, and my local *** dealer brought along a GNE 20 ton 2 way log splitter. GNE is a distribution company that handles lots of different ***, out of Rogers, MN. I don't know who makes this splitter, but the only site I found it on says pump, steel, and beam are made in USA. The motor is a Honda GC160, and I assume hoses, valve, wheels, etc. are "offshore" pieces.

Here's a pic from Great Northern Equipment 11571 - 20-Ton 2-Way Honda-Powered Gas Log Splitter My dealer mentioned a price of "about a grand", I'd have to investigate more to know an exact price, but I'm sure it'd be less than the price in the link.







I and a bunch of other guys put about 5-6 hours on it, and split Gawd knows how much wood (the skidloader kept hauling away our split piles, and we just kept moving it around to new mountains of rounds). It never failed to split, didn't spend a lot of time shifted into low speed, and got probably an hour and a half of splitting on a tank of fuel.

Likes: Once you get used to it, it's fast. Maybe not quite Super split fast, but a maybe 30% more productive than a 22 ton Speeco that'd be in the same price range. It does take some unlearning to not automatically go to retract the ram after you finish a split.

Control (simple single lever) is pretty well placed, easy to reach while working.

GC Honda started easily, and ran flawlessly. I do wish for a manual throttle though. Fairly quiet.

Bark, dirt and gunk are basically self cleaning off the ram/slide assembly.

Dislikes: Plastic fitting on the back bottom of the tank for the oil pickup - BAD place to use plastic, would be easy to snap.

Round bar stock grates on the log tables sometimes hung up the wood when you were trying to slide it around. I'd put solid sheet steel over em and solve that problem. I'd also add a platform to set the other half of the round out of the way on bigger stuff, just my preference and easy enough to do if you're mechanically inclined.

Crooked sawed pieces liked to slide off the push plates, there were a couple buttons welded to them, but I'd like to see a few more.

The plate that mounts the control valve (remember I liked where it was), is close to the back push plate, and could be a good place to smash a finger if one wasn't paying attention.

It could be 4" taller. Bigger tires, or a simple lift kit where the ram assembly bolts to the axle/tank assembly would work.

After running a while, I noticed the paint was cracked on the back of the 1"x3" block that the cylinder pins to on the frame, but I didn't see any cracking in the metal, I think it was just that the paint didn't flex when the steel did. It is a concern, but at this point I don't think it's a serious one.

----

Overall, I like it, quite a bit more than I do the Speeco I ran a couple weeks ago. I think it's on my buy list when that elusive extra money shows up.

There's more pics of it here, but I didn't get any closeups of everything, because my camera pooped out on me on Saturday. I might can swing by Boyd's and get some shots of it later this week.

More pics of it in action in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170526-41.htm I'll see if I can get some more of the guys that ran it to chime in here as well.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the review Steve. I would have paid more attention if I had known that we had something like that there at the G-T-G.

A.S. Site sponsor *Split Fire *also sells a two way splitter:

Manufacturers of high quality, custom engineered wood splitters, log splitters and wood chippers. | Split-Fire Sales Inc. Quality Built. High Performance. | Split-Fire - Your Best Choice 

- I had seen their banner ad 'splits both ways'. Thought that they were the only models with this feature. Seeing it on their website though, is not the same as seeing/trying one in person.

Philbert


----------



## Axe Man (Jan 10, 2012)

I rented a splitfire this past fall to split some apple. It was rated at 20 ton and had no problem with the most knarly apple pieces. Had a GX engine on it and was pretty fast. I think the price tag to buy the model I used was about $3200.
There's a thread here somewhere about a Powerhorse 2 way splitter from Northern Tool. Cost.....$949. Don't know about Powerhorse quality but the Splitfires are used by most rental companies around here and have a good reputation for quality.


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 10, 2012)

Axe Man said:


> There's a thread here somewhere about a Powerhorse 2 way splitter from Northern Tool. Cost.....$949. Don't know about Powerhorse quality but the Splitfires are used by most rental companies around here and have a good reputation for quality.



Here's the web site for the Powerhorse from Northern tool. Be sure to watch the video.
[video]http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200394095_200394095[/video]

Here's a video on a guy that makes and sells a 4-way wedge for the Powerhorse.

[video=youtube;T0QH323qUUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0QH323qUUc[/video]

If I were gonna buy a new splitter, I'd seriously have to check out the 20 ton Powerhorse. It even comes with a log table. The log lift is not an option. The guy in the video fabricated it. I don't know about its quality, but at only $949, it seems like a good deal. I'd take a chance on it for personal firewood use. It's small, light (360 lbs), and towable. 58 of 59 reviews at the Northern Tool website are favorable. But ya gotta take these reviews with a grain of salt. I'd go to a HF store to see one before I bought one. Maybe I'd notice something that would change my mind.

Hope this helps.

Don <><


----------



## wampum (Jan 10, 2012)

I have owned a split fire for about 4 years.I have split about 35 cords so far and have loaned it out for several more.The only thing I do not like is its low stance.But you can tow it on the highway with out to much threat of upsetting.To over come the low stance,I just wheel it up on two car ramps and block the front.I have both a four way and two way wedge,that can be changed to one or the other in about 15 seconds.It is very well built from Canada with a Honda 6 1/2 HP engine.It will split up to 24 inch long wood. I have had absolutely no problems with this unit.I really like it,I have never had wood it will not split,if it stalls just take a smaller bite. I bet in 4 years it only stalled a dozen times or so.By stalling I mean the ram will not move forward,the engine keeps running.Some of this could have been my problem because they tell you to sharpen the edge of the wedge once in awhile(I never have). Actually a log about 6 to 8 inches, it will shear if you put it side ways on the beam.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2012)

The GNE and Powerhorse look identical, except for the Powerhorse motor vs GC Honda on the GNE.

I'd consider a splitfire if a similar model is close on price.


----------



## Axe Man (Jan 10, 2012)

The Splitfire low end model comes with a GC engine and a 4.5 second cylcle time. They say it's for doing up to 50 cord a year. Price is about $2500 at the dealer here in New Brunswick. You can add $ for the same unit with a GX engine. Prices aren't close but quality is a guarantee.
To be honest, if there was a Northern Tool close by I would try the Powerhorse.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 10, 2012)

Northern Tool started out as Northern Hydraulics, selling hydraulic splitter parts, so they should know their stuff. Their main line is called 'North Star', and looks pretty good. The 'Powerhorse' line is their low price line, and I would would be careful with these: when you start out selling discount parts, then come out with a lower grade line, they are cutting something somewhere.

JMHO

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 11, 2012)

GNE is a wholesale dist of *** that sells to dealers only. Northern Tool is their retail outlet. The main difference between the 2 units is the engine-Honda GC vs Chicom. That and the fact that the GNE unit is assembled and filled with oil-the Powerhorse comes unassembled without fluids. At a list price of $1199 it is not for everyone, but a pretty slick little rig. I'd compare it to a Fiskars splitting axe-You won't split everything with it-But what you do split you will be very productive!!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 11, 2012)

Philbert said:


> Northern Tool started out as Northern Hydraulics, selling hydraulic splitter parts, so they should know their stuff. Their main line is called 'North Star', and looks pretty good. The 'Powerhorse' line is their low price line, and I would would be very careful with these: when you start out selling discount parts, then come out with a lower grade line, they are cutting something somewhere.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Philbert



A friend bought the two way splitter from NT. He likes it. I've seen it working. He says there's not much it will not split.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> GNE is a wholesale dist of *** that sells to dealers only. Northern Tool is their retail outlet. The main difference between the 2 units is the engine-Honda GC vs Chicom. That and the fact that the GNE unit is assembled and filled with oil-the Powerhorse comes unassembled without fluids. At a list price of $1199 it is not for everyone, but a pretty slick little rig. I'd compare it to a Fiskars splitting axe-You won't split everything with it-But what you do split you will be very productive!!



I am impressed with the 2 way action - it looks very efficient for the right sized wood. I am concerned with the quality and longevity, especially if the 'better' engine is a Honda consumer one, rather than a commercial grade one. It makes me wonder about the quality of the hydraulics and of the things I cannot see.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2012)

Philbert said:


> I am impressed with the 2 way action - it looks very efficient for the right sized wood. I am concerned with the quality and longevity, especially if the 'better' engine is a Honda consumer one, rather than a commercial grade one. It makes me wonder about the quality of the hydraulics and of the things I cannot see.
> 
> Philbert



As my grandfather told me at a young age-"You get what you pay for!"


----------



## Beefie (Jan 13, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> GNE is a wholesale dist of *** that sells to dealers only. Northern Tool is their retail outlet. The main difference between the 2 units is the engine-Honda GC vs Chicom. That and the fact that the GNE unit is assembled and filled with oil-the Powerhorse comes unassembled without fluids. At a list price of $1199 it is not for everyone, but a pretty slick little rig. I'd compare it to a Fiskars splitting axe-You won't split everything with it-But what you do split you will be very productive!!



That statment is only true if you don't have a Ernie in your back pocket. He has split everthing but one elm crotch with my Fiskars, he then noodled it with his 7900 then he could split it.

Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2012)

Beefie said:


> That statment is only true if you don't have a Ernie in your back pocket. He has split everthing but one elm crotch with my Fiskars, he then noodled it with his 7900 then he could split it.
> 
> Beefie



ERNIE is a MACHINE!!


----------



## Fatness (Jan 19, 2012)

I ended up buying that GNE. Sorry Steve! You'll have to get ahold of me if you want to look at it again. I've used the heck out of it since getting it, the thing I like is that it moves very easily {when extend the ram out the back} with one person to stay close to the pile. I have gotten 3 hours out of that little fuel tank, but I'm unable to run it like we did when we had 3 people running it though! I can't wait til one of my family help me someday, we'll split a bunch of wood in a hour then!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 19, 2012)

See how ya are? 

Firewood guys, Fatness is a friend of mine, went to school with him, and he's been along on a bunch of our charity cuts for Interfaith. All around good guy, and not half bad as a pole shed builder either. Welcome to AS!

Boyd said he got 2 more in, and is willing to leave one in the crate for me if I want the "unassembled" price. I just gotta figure out which one of my many piles of moldy money I am rumored to have I want to part with to buy it.


----------



## drumbum (Jan 19, 2012)

I've used the 20 ton powerhorse for a short bit. It was on my short list when shopping for a splitter, but opted for the speeco/huskee 22 being a better fit going vert/horz. To say the two way splitters are faster is subjective. They may be faster in woods like elm/gum/sycamore where a full stroke is necessary but not so in other wood like red oak that pop open in a few inches with the right wedge.


----------



## Fatness (Jan 19, 2012)

Steve let me know if find a 4 way cross for that GNE. I'd like one.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 19, 2012)

One fine review Steve ! :msp_thumbup:

I've been begging ( yes, beg, no pride :msp_confused for a review of the *DR "Dual Action 10 Ton Electric Splitter"* or the *Ramsplitter 16 Ton electric*--no takers yet. 

Since most of us know how a fixed, thicker wedge splitter operates, how did you all feel about the build and long term durability of a moving, thin wedge ? Any side movement or 'looseness' ?

If the 2-way got stuck in a knotty, stringy, or crotched piece, how did the wedge ( or user ) get "unstuck " ? By itself ? Or, some effort ? When a fixed wedge gets hung up, the log has to be pried up or hammered out of the wedge; a PITA .

Any negatives on the thinner 2-way wedge engineering ?

Thx.


----------



## Axe Man (Jan 19, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> One fine review Steve ! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I've been begging ( yes, beg, no pride :msp_confused for a review of the *DR "Dual Action 10 Ton Electric Splitter"* or the *Ramsplitter 16 Ton electric*--no takers yet.
> 
> ...



As stated previously logbutcher, I've had no experience with Powerhorse products but the Splitfire 2 way has a narrow wedge and when splitting gnarly apple, cherry and ash with it there was no problem with it getting stuck.
As far a reliability as I said before most rental companies here in New Brunswick use the Splitfire because of their reliability.


----------



## Bricks (Jan 19, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> One fine review Steve ! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I've been begging ( yes, beg, no pride :msp_confused for a review of the *DR "Dual Action 10 Ton Electric Splitter"* or the *Ramsplitter 16 Ton electric*--no takers yet.
> 
> ...



I have the Powerhorse 20 ton dual split. It has been flawless, if you are splitting a lot of really large pieces 25 inches plus it may not be the splitter for you. It will do it but some pieces have to either roll or flip and split again. If a piece does get stuck on the wedge just reverse the ram once it gets to the other stop the ram pulls itself out. The narrow wedge works better then I expected in good straight wood it will pop them open just as quick as a wide wedge. With a cycle time of roughly 4.3 seconds even having to run the wedge all the way through is fast.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 20, 2012)

Fatness said:


> Steve let me know if find a 4 way cross for that GNE. I'd like one.



There's a guy that built one in the video someone posted on the first page of this thread, but that's all I've seen. The guy that posted the video doesn't seem to have answered the comments asking for one.



logbutcher said:


> One fine review Steve ! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I've been begging ( yes, beg, no pride :msp_confused for a review of the *DR "Dual Action 10 Ton Electric Splitter"* or the *Ramsplitter 16 Ton electric*--no takers yet.
> 
> ...



LB, can't help on the electrics.

Thin wedges are the cat's meow for stringy wood, and those that think they won't "pop" easy to split wood haven't used one. I have a 1" wide wedge on my big splitter, and in my opinion, those big fat triangle wedges can stay on the H/V machines they're usually found on (because they need to get the wood out past the cylinder mounts, not because they split better) where I will spend as little time as possible around em.

The splitter in this post was new, not much give or flex that I noticed. As others have mentioned, the short wedge can cause incomplete splits on big rounds, no big deal, flip it over backwards back onto the beam, and run the wedge back the other way.

I have no real "stucks" to report, but with this design, just go back the other way, the stuck log will hit the other push plate if it's gone in more than the length of the wedge, and the wedge will back itself out. Thin, sharp wedges will shear knots and crotches rather than rip them apart, so less likely to stall out and stick.

Thin vs wide is like a Fiskars vs a Monster Maul, guess which one I'm a swingin?


----------



## Bricks (Jan 20, 2012)

I would too like to find a four way wedge for my dual split have been doing some searching with google but no luck yet.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 22, 2012)

Fatness said:


> I ended up buying that GNE. Sorry Steve! You'll have to get ahold of me if you want to look at it again. I've used the heck out of it since getting it, the thing I like is that it moves very easily {when extend the ram out the back} with one person to stay close to the pile. I have gotten 3 hours out of that little fuel tank, but I'm unable to run it like we did when we had 3 people running it though! I can't wait til one of my family help me someday, we'll split a bunch of wood in a hour then!



I would have jumped on that too if I had an indoor stove!!!


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 23, 2012)

I give up, what are all these TLA's ?:bang:
"***" ? 
"GNE" ?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 23, 2012)

***- Outdoor Power Equipment - toys for big boys! Generic term.

GNE - Great Northern Equipment - the company that distributes (and labels) the splitter in this post. I don't think they're the actual manufacturer, just purchased from the company that makes em, painted their colors, labeled, and sent to dealers.

GNE is out of MN, as is Northern Tool (who sells the nearly identical Powerhorse 2 way), so I would not be suprised to find out there's a back door connection between the two.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 23, 2012)

Bet the patriot in your avatar knows what a "TLA" is . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert (Jan 23, 2012)

logbutcher said:


> Bet the patriot in your avatar knows what a "TLA" is . :hmm3grin2orange:



AcronymFinder: Index- lists 71 verified definitions for TLA, plus another 201 unverified.

To keep things clean, I will assume that you mean *T*hree *L*etter *A*cronym?

Philbert


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 23, 2012)

Phil, you win nothing. If you didn't know, then Google does not count. :msp_sneaky:
"AcronymFinder (!!!! ) got it right. Common with techies loving TLA's to stump the unwashed lowly users.

The question to Steve was about his "patriot" 36 D. :msp_scared:


----------



## rmihalek (Jan 26, 2012)

I was on the cusp of buying a splitter and I liked the specs on this one, so I bought it. It'll be delivered Wednesday Feb 1st. I'll let you all know how it does.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 23, 2013)

rmihalek said:


> I was on the cusp of buying a splitter and I liked the specs on this one, so I bought it. It'll be delivered Wednesday Feb 1st. I'll let you all know how it does.



Any feedback?

Philbert


----------



## rmihalek (Jan 28, 2013)

*10 cords so far*

I've run about 10 cords through the splitter. Primarily red oak and sugar maple. I have not found anything this machine couldn't split. Tough crotches, spiral-grain sugar maple pieces, etc. It has to kick down to the high pressure circuit, so the ram slows down, but it can power through anything I've encountered so far.

The thing I like most about it is that it's light. I pull it around my yard by hand and also over to my neighbor's yards to split stuff for them. It's easy on fuel and pretty quiet.

I'm about 5' 11" tall and I find I'm hunched over a bit if I use the splitter as is. What I found out works well is to pull the splitter up onto some concrete pavers that I had left over from a gardening project, raising it up about 3 inches. It's at a better working height for me this way.

Also, the machine needs to be level. If it's tipped down a bit, it will squirt hydraulic fluid out through the tank breather when the ram is all the way extended. Another time it was shutting off on me at random times and it turned out the oil was just a tad low. I added about a shot glass full of oil and that stopped the low-oil sensor from tripping. It's pretty sensitive to oil level.

Other than that, it's a great splitter and well worth the $950 plus $150 shipping that I paid.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 13, 2013)

Saw a DR brand version of these this week at a local dealer. Pump looked kind of small. Had a cycle time of 11 seconds posted (?). Price in the same range as the others in this thread.

Dual-Action Log Splitters - Home | DR Power Equipment

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 14, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Saw a DR brand version of these this week at a local dealer. Pump looked kind of small. Had a cycle time of 11 seconds posted (?). Price in the same range as the others in this thread.
> 
> Dual-Action Log Splitters - Home | DR Power Equipment
> 
> Philbert



They're a bit different - maybe not better or worse, but different. 6.5HP running a 3GPM single stage pump @ 4000PSI. The only problems there are the wedge always moving slow, even in easy splitting. With a 2 way, you want it to the other end as fast as possible to get ready for the next hit. A block that splits right away leaves you waiting for it to get there.

4000 PSI means you'll need to find hoses at a hydraulics shop or farm/industrial equipment dealer. All the farm store/big box hoses I've seen are only rated to 3500. (The NT/GNE splitter uses a more conventional 11GPM/3000PSI 2 stage pump, and a larger cylinder to get similar cycle times.)

Still too low (a knock on both machines). 24" splitting height is nothing to brag about, unless your intended operator stands about 4'2".

What I saw in the pics looks well made, but it's something I'd like to see in person before I bought one.

Price is a couple hundred over the NT/GNE machine, $400 more if you need electric start, but most people splitting wood are probably capable of pulling a rope. Then there's shipping. Still a factor if you buy the other machine on line, but I can go pick one up locally, either at Northern or my local *** guy, something I can't do with DR. It's my opinion that companies that do business mainly mail order/online need to find a way to "build in" the shipping cost, rather than advertise cheap/reasonable prices then whack you with a big shipping bill. After all, the store you buy from in person paid to have that product shipped there, either directly or indirectly, and they don't jack ya at the cash register for that cost.

Just my thoughts after a quick look at a web page, seeing one in person might impress me for better or worse.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> . . . I can go pick one up locally, either at Northern or my local *** guy, something I can't do with DR. . . .Just my thoughts after a quick look at a web page, seeing one in person might impress me for better or worse.



I saw it at a local, large hardware store/*** dealer here in the Cities that has some DR stuff on their sales floor. The fit and finish were not anything to call home about, but I thought that they would at least copy the pump, splitting times, etc., and maybe just offer a different engine (B&S versus Honda or Chicom). I really did not see any advantages at this end of the product line, unless you happen to like the orange color. Just posting it FYI.

Philbert


----------



## DSS (Feb 15, 2013)

A splitfire is a tank. Anything I can lift, it will split. Yes, they are more money, but absolutely worth it I think. Like Wampum said, they are too low, but thats an easy fix. They have an extension kit of some type available from the factory.

That Powerhorse looks interesting.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 15, 2013)

DSS said:


> A splitfire is a tank.



From the comments posted here on A.S., the SplitFire appears to be at the upper end of the 2-way splitters in price and quality. The Powerhorse, GNE, and DR appear to be at the low cost end.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (May 18, 2013)

We have listed a number of brands of these here. Ran across another one (don't think it has been posted?) that has a 160cc Honda engine, 11 gpm pump, and talks about guarding things from falling logs: Dosko 2000LS-H

http://www.dosko.com/log_splitters/index.html

(Got all excited. Then I realized that the company has the same address as GNE - think that they are related?)

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder (May 18, 2013)

GNE is the upper midwest distributor for Dosko equipment.


----------



## chaikwa (May 18, 2013)

Philbert said:


> From the comments posted here on A.S., the SplitFire appears to be at the upper end of the 2-way splitters in price and quality. The Powerhorse, GNE, and DR appear to be at the low cost end.
> 
> Philbert



I think THIS is the upper end of the 2-way splitters. I made this about a year before Split Fire popped up. Electric start 16HP Briggs & Scrapiron, belt drive 22gpm, 2 stage pump, 25gpm 2 spool valve - no detents per customer request, 5" cylinder, 24" length of split, 1000 pound log-lift/table, 20 gallon hydraulic reservoir, removable tongue, chainsaw vise and toolbox. 




[/URL][/img]




[/URL][/img]


----------



## Philbert (May 18, 2013)

Looks nice! One off, or a production model?

Philbert


----------



## chaikwa (May 18, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Looks nice! One off, or a production model?
> 
> Philbert



No, one off. Most everything I do is a one off! People generally like what I do but the price of what I make can't even come close to the stuff that's mass produced. Some people see the value in that while others don't NEED that kind of quality. What would last for 20 years in the hands of a homeowner wouldn't make a month in the commercial or rental market. Most things I build could generally withstand anything you could throw at it, but that comes with a price unfortunately. I just got done building a sawmill for member 'StubbornDutchman'. He could have bought a mid-level Cooks mill for what he has in the one we built, but you could also park a truck on it and saw it up! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## nathon918 (May 18, 2013)

that briggs on that looks an awful lot like a kohler...?


----------



## chaikwa (May 18, 2013)

nathon918 said:


> that briggs on that looks an awful lot like a kohler...?



DANG! You're right! I forgot what I had! I rebuilt it 15 years ago and put in on the shelf. I had plans for it, kinda/sorta, but never got around to the project I had planned with it. Dragged it with me when I moved to Michigan from New England and finally used it for the splitter. Not a particularly economical engine but plenty of power for the job! Those were the days when Kohler knew the difference in their product line and kept the toilets separated from the engines!


----------



## nathon918 (May 18, 2013)

ok ive just never seen a briggs thats looked like that...
and everytime i see these splitters i dont get the point of the v shaped end stops?? 
just seems like it make the log prone to slip out of the splitter? 
just wondering if theres an actual reason/theroy for it?


----------



## nathon918 (May 18, 2013)

chaikwa said:


> DANG! You're right! I forgot what I had! I rebuilt it 15 years ago and put in on the shelf. I had plans for it, kinda/sorta, but never got around to the project I had planned with it. Dragged it with me when I moved to Michigan from New England and finally used it for the splitter. Not a particularly economical engine but plenty of power for the job! Those were the days when Kohler knew the difference in their product line and kept the toilets separated from the engines!



its not just kohler, id say they are still one of the "better" engines made these days. "better" used very very lightly hahah
theyre all junk these days
im using an ooold wisconsin thd on a splitter im building, 2 cylinder, now thats an engine! 200+ lbs. of engine


----------



## chaikwa (May 19, 2013)

nathon918 said:


> o... i dont get the point of the v shaped end stops??
> just seems like it make the log prone to slip out of the splitter?
> just wondering if theres an actual reason/theroy for it?



I did it because I got 3 times the strength of a plate with half the material and bracing, and I needed something that could be bolted on the far end to allow the cylinder to be removed if needed. It has a couple of 'ears' on either side to prevent the log from slipping off one way or another and there is a 'V' that the wedge fits into at the end of its' stroke so you don't end up with an 'almost split' piece of wood stuck to the wedge.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Spoke to a guy about these at the MN State Fair this week. Said that in the near future they will no longer be available from Northern Tool, but only through GNE.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Aug 31, 2013)

Ran the PowerHorse version today for a while. Took everything we fed it.

Definitely something I would look at for a small splitter (although I would prefer the Honda motor).

Someone commented that it would be nicer if it had a longer bed, so that you could place a 16 inch round 'on deck' while it was splitting another 16 inch round. Of course, then people would try to split longer rounds, so it would need a more powerful ram and motor . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 31, 2013)

Sure wish Bliss was still around. That was the grand daddy of the two way splitters. I paid $3600 for mine back in the early 80's. It was a pto, 3 point splitter, that old man Bliss said took 40HP to run. I ran it on a John Deere 2010 diesel. Sorry I let that one get away, the tractor too, Joe.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Dec 12, 2013)

I have the same splitter only in Blue paint and different stickers. Only mine is set up for the skid steer


----------



## Fatness (Dec 13, 2013)

Now that is sweet!!!!! I'm super jealous! Where in the world did you get that?

FB


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Dec 13, 2013)

Fatness said:


> Now that is sweet!!!!! I'm super jealous! Where in the world did you get that?
> 
> FB



I actually ran across it on craigslist. I was looking at building this exact thing but for what the guy wanted I couldn't build it.
Northern Tool caries the splitter itself. Around $750. And the quick attach plates can be had for around a hundred dollars
Misc steel to make the brackets, hydraulic connectors, etc. Plus time and welding supplies I figured I would have about 1100-1200 into building one and he wanted 1000 for it. He figured he maybe had 2 cord run though it but by the looks of it I dought even that much.


----------



## Fatness (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks! Really love it!

FB


----------



## Philbert (Sep 4, 2014)

UPDATE: Northern Tool no longer sells their PowerHorse Two-Way Splitter. But a rep said that this will still be available as a GNE (consumer) product and in a Dosko (commercial) model.

Philbert


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Sep 4, 2014)

If a guy has the welder they would be pretty easy to build. Looking at mine, nothing to it really.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 12, 2014)

I built a electric log splitter so it would operate in the building The only people I know who makes a electric log splitter is Ram Splitter at Rockford IL I took there idea and beefed it up there log splitter is 16 ton 2 1/2 hp motor 2 stage pump mine is tonage I don't know but it has a 3 stage pump a 5 hp electric motor. I have never had any thing stop it. A fellow told me he could figure the tonage but never got back with me. I love that electric people don't ask me to loan it to them for free


----------



## angelo c (Sep 12, 2014)

CRThomas said:


> I built a electric log splitter so it would operate in the building The only people I know who makes a electric log splitter is Ram Splitter at Rockford IL I took there idea and beefed it up there log splitter is 16 ton 2 1/2 hp motor 2 stage pump mine is tonage I don't know but it has a 3 stage pump a 5 hp electric motor. I have never had any thing stop it. A fellow told me he could figure the tonage but never got back with me. I love that electric people don't ask me to loan it to them for free



Many SS's are run with electric motors. they are sold that way or you can swap out the gas motor for a electric one.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 3, 2015)

(Bump)

I lobbied the Northern Tool guys at the State Fair to bring the 2-way splitter back to their selection, but with a Honda engine.

Apparently, Great Northern Equipment (GNE) still sells it under the 'Brave' name, as well as in a heavy duty version under the 'Dosko' name.

Philbert


----------



## HuskyF250 (Sep 8, 2017)

Has anyone seen the Stryker 2-way Splitter?????


----------

